# Mikuni / Solex sidedraft carbs - any experience ? Where to buy spares/manuals etc..



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I just got a set of sidedraft 40's which are stamped Solex Japan with Mikuni badges on them, so i assume they are the early Mikunis when they were still using the late solex molds (from what i understand).
Does anyone have the 'owners manual' that i see around ebay for $5, or know where to buy rebuild kits etc - i especially need the throttle arms for one of the carbs as the bolt managed to come off and get lost along with the parts during transit


----------



## Redline Evangelist (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Mikuni / Solex sidedraft carbs - any experience ? Where to buy spares/manuals etc.. (the brit)*

http://www.wolfcreekracing.com/
These guys have OEM rebuid kits


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Mikuni / Solex sidedraft carbs - any experience ? Wher ... (Redline Evangelist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redline Evangelist* »_http://www.wolfcreekracing.com/
These guys have OEM rebuid kits 



Awesome link, thank you ! It just so happens that i have some 13x7" datsun wheels they have on their wanted list, so i'll ask about a trade for the jets i need.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

Rebuild kits for Mikuni phh 40s are regularly available on EBAY, with the tuning manual:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...=WDVW


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (RaceJetta)*

Also with respect to linkage parts, you can try Rebello Racing, I have obtained a lot of linkage parts from them for my racecar which uses Mikuni PHH 45 with a centre pull linkage.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (RaceJetta)*

Turns out i have the linkages as the guy who sold me the manifold randomly included the ones i need.
The ones on ebay appear to be the same company as has that website.. buy it now is $15 less than their posted prices, so i guess i'll go with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car comes back on monday, i'll get the fuel cell, pump and engine bolted in and then have some carb rebuilding/tuning fun.


_Modified by the brit at 11:35 AM 5-11-2004_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (the brit)*

Before i get out my calculator and pencil, anyone have jetting sizes for a pair of 40s on a basically stock 1.8 16v ?








EDIT : Or to futher that slightly (and to appear less lazy), is it okay to use the formulas / sizes recommended for the Weber 40mms or is that just plainly impossible ?


_Modified by the brit at 12:06 PM 5-11-2004_


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote »_Before i get out my calculator and pencil, anyone have jetting sizes for a pair of 40s on a basically stock 1.8 16v ?

Just follow the procedures in the FAQ to get your baseline settings and work from there. The jets for a Mikuni are going to be the same size as the Webers.


----------

